# How Long Should I Play With My Hamster For?



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

So honey my hamster tends to wake up around 8 or 9pm, I normally go and play with her for around ten minutes a night. Me being the overprotective hamster mum I am, was wondering whether this was enough?

Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hamsters in general need 1 hour of out the cage time a day. 

Obviously this can vary depending on the hamster, but I'd say 10 minutes does not sound anywhere near enough. 

If you use a hamster ball, the hamster should not be in the ball for the full hour, I'm not sure what the max is for balls as I personally don't like the things.


----------



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

when I owned hamsters not long ago (my Syrian recently passed away at 3 years old) I used to get him out for 1 hour plus every night in a huge playpen. I don't recommend balls as in my opinion I think they are unnecessary and cruel.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> Hamsters in general need 1 hour of out the cage time a day.
> 
> Obviously this can vary depending on the hamster, but I'd say 10 minutes does not sound anywhere near enough.
> 
> If you use a hamster ball, the hamster should not be in the ball for the full hour, I'm not sure what the max is for balls as I personally don't like the things.


thank you so much! i will play with her for an hour every day now


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Latisha Wiggan said:


> when I owned hamsters not long ago (my Syrian recently passed away at 3 years old) I used to get him out for 1 hour plus every night in a huge playpen. I don't recommend balls as in my opinion I think they are unnecessary and cruel.


what did you do when you 'got him out'?


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> Hamsters in general need 1 hour of out the cage time a day.
> 
> Obviously this can vary depending on the hamster, but I'd say 10 minutes does not sound anywhere near enough.
> 
> If you use a hamster ball, the hamster should not be in the ball for the full hour, I'm not sure what the max is for balls as I personally don't like the things.


also, what do you mean by 'out of the cage'? in your experience what did you do with your hamster?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My hamsters have always either been in a playpen with toys and hideouts in there or had the run of a hamster safe room, again with toys etc out for her.

If you use a ball (which as I said I personally don't like them and really don't recommend them), but if you do, you should only have a hamster in a ball for 10 or 15 minutes a time.

I found this: to kinda explain why I hate balls so much.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> My hamsters have always either been in a playpen with toys and hideouts in there or had the run of a hamster safe room, again with toys etc out for her.
> 
> If you use a ball (which as I said I personally don't like them and really don't recommend them), but if you do, you should only have a hamster in a ball for 10 or 15 minutes a time.
> 
> I found this: to kinda explain why I hate balls so much.


oh gosh, I hate those balls now! I have a play pen, I will give her a good play tonight, she deserves it. Thank you so much for all of the help on all of my threads, you have helped a lot


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> My hamsters have always either been in a playpen with toys and hideouts in there or had the run of a hamster safe room, again with toys etc out for her.
> 
> If you use a ball (which as I said I personally don't like them and really don't recommend them), but if you do, you should only have a hamster in a ball for 10 or 15 minutes a time.
> 
> I found this: to kinda explain why I hate balls so much.


honey tends to go into her play pen for ten minutes, and then escape and climb over all the time! any way you can prevent this?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

honeythehamster123 said:


> oh gosh, I hate those balls now! I have a play pen, I will give her a good play tonight, she deserves it. Thank you so much for all of the help on all of my threads, you have helped a lot


That's great you have a play pen 

Your very welcome 



honeythehamster123 said:


> honey tends to go into her play pen for ten minutes, and then escape and climb over all the time! any way you can prevent this?


What type of play pen do you have?

I was lucky in that my grandfather made a play pen for my hamster which had high sides, but also had a roof to stop anyone climbing out.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> That's great you have a play pen
> 
> Your very welcome
> 
> ...


I have quite a large one , it is certainly not very tall though, it was originally made for guinea pigs but its the perfect size for a hamster except the fact the sides are extremely short.

I was wondering what you did with your hamster every evening actually, I know that you use a play pen, but for a whole hour? Honey has always been a very skittish hammy, she lets me hold her and crawls around my back, but I have seen some people take their hamster outside on the grass, is this acceptable? i don't want to put her in a dangerous environment

Thank you x


----------



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

honeythehamster123 said:


> what did you do when you 'got him out'?


I got him out of his cage for 1hour+ everynight and played with him. I set up a playpen for him with toys and stuff and I let him run around


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Latisha Wiggan said:


> I got him out of his cage for 1hour+ everynight and played with him. I set up a playpen for him with toys and stuff and I let him run around


Honey crawl out of the play pen x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

honeythehamster123 said:


> I have quite a large one , it is certainly not very tall though, it was originally made for guinea pigs but its the perfect size for a hamster except the fact the sides are extremely short.
> 
> I was wondering what you did with your hamster every evening actually, I know that you use a play pen, but for a whole hour? Honey has always been a very skittish hammy, she lets me hold her and crawls around my back, but I have seen some people take their hamster outside on the grass, is this acceptable? i don't want to put her in a dangerous environment
> 
> Thank you x


I would get her out, put her into the play pen and I would just spend some time talking to her and letting her run around, run onto me for a bit of handling if she wished, take treats from me etc, then I would put the lid down and either sit next to the playpen and read, or if it was clean out day, I'd clean her cage. After the hour, I'd get her out, give her a check over and just handle her for a bit if she wanted and put her back.

Personally there is no way I'd take a hamster outside, far too many dangers from predators in the way of cats and dogs and possibly other predators if you live in a different country, also pollution unless you live in the middle of the countryside.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> I would get her out, put her into the play pen and I would just spend some time talking to her and letting her run around, run onto me for a bit of handling if she wished, take treats from me etc, then I would put the lid down and either sit next to the playpen and read, or if it was clean out day, I'd clean her cage. After the hour, I'd get her out, give her a check over and just handle her for a bit if she wanted and put her back.
> 
> Personally there is no way I'd take a hamster outside, far too many dangers from predators in the way of cats and dogs and possibly other predators if you live in a different country, also pollution unless you live in the middle of the countryside.


Okay thank you so so much


----------



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

honeythehamster123 said:


> Honey crawl out of the play pen x


I put mine in this playpen and he never got out http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/runs_fencing/73281/280020


----------

